# One Inch punch.



## Jagdish (Jun 7, 2005)

Dear Friends:

Do you think the one inch punch is a skill to be considered within Epak? What does this skill reflect? Will you respect more a practicioner with this skill? 

Will this skill improve your kenpo to a certain degree?

Note: (one inch punch referred to a wide numbers of styles like praying mantis, bagua, I quan, etc.).


Yours,

Jagdish


----------



## Doc (Jun 7, 2005)

Jagdish said:
			
		

> Dear Friends:
> 
> Do you think the one inch punch is a skill to be considered within Epak? What does this skill reflect? Will you respect more a practicioner with this skill?
> 
> ...


It has always been a part of Ed Parker's Chinese & American Kenpo but not Kenpo-Karate. The Chinese one inch punch is not a weapon per se, but was part of a training methodology and "test" to demonstrate the ability to bring the structural alignment of the body together explosively in a small space utilizing the entirety of the "statue effect" to maximize back up mass.

Although Bruce Lee "publicized" it through his now famous demo at the IKC of Ed Parker, I had seen Ark Wong do the same to Sifu Lefiti, and even Ed Parker demonstrated it to a bunch of folks privately in his living room. Most who got hit with it will tell you about it. He told me he had hit Speakman and Hawkins with it, and I saw him demonstrate it on Steve Hearring and later Hearrings student, Frank Trejo off the top of my head.

It is not in Kenpo-Karate because the structural methodologies necessary to create it are not in the curriculum, however some individual instructors may have the information.


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 7, 2005)

Mr. Conaster demo'd this in a Chinese Restaurant in Jersey during his visit.......hmmmm I am sure it was Mr.Conaster......
Rich


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jun 7, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Mr. Conaster demo'd this in a Chinese Restaurant in Jersey during his visit.......hmmmm I am sure it was Mr.Conaster......
> Rich


Well Dennis, at least they spell MY name right most of the time LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## Jagdish (Jun 8, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> It has always been a part of Ed Parker's Chinese & American Kenpo but not Kenpo-Karate. The Chinese one inch punch is not a weapon per se, but was part of a training methodology and "test" to demonstrate the ability to bring the structural alignment of the body together explosively in a small space utilizing the entirety of the "statue effect" to maximize back up mass.
> 
> Although Bruce Lee "publicized" it through his now famous demo at the IKC of Ed Parker, I had seen Ark Wong do the same to Sifu Lefiti, and even Ed Parker demonstrated it to a bunch of folks privately in his living room. Most who got hit with it will tell you about it. He told me he had hit Speakman and Hawkins with it, and I saw him demonstrate it on Steve Hearring and later Hearrings student, Frank Trejo off the top of my head.
> 
> It is not in Kenpo-Karate because the structural methodologies necessary to create it are not in the curriculum, however some individual instructors may have the information.




Thanks for your reply ,sir.   

Your explanation is one of the most precise i have ever read. :asian: 

I am glad this skill is related to our system. Master Parker nevers stops surprising me.

Yours,

Jagdish


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 8, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Well Dennis, at least they spell MY name right most of the time LOL.
> 
> Here you go Clive or should I say Dank Kenpo Lard.....join the club LOL.
> 
> Richy


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jun 9, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Here you go Clive or should I say Dank Kenpo Lard.....join the club LOL.
> 
> Richy



Now that's funny.

I'm sure Mr. O'Brient would think so too


----------

